# It's all about the accessories...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

AR Toys!... it's all about the accessories...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One of each, please; to go. 


Heck, as long as I'm wishing, TWO of each, with a case of each battery type to go along with them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Wow !!!*

I would also like that under my Christmas tree ... I've think I've almost been a good boy this year, sorta-kinda, in a round about way... :smt077


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sure beats duck taping a Maglight to the stock so you can see the target.

I didn't do it to my K31, but I considered it strongly!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really wouldn't mind some of those sights/scopes shown in that pic


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Sometimes less is more.


And sometimes more is more. Offense or defense, fighting in the dark is a whole different ballgame when one side has Night Vision Devices. That's the side *I* want to be on. :smt023

Same thing applies to the M203 grenade launcher.

"Knock knock."

"Who's there?"

"Ka."

"Ka who?"

"Ka-*BOOM*!"

:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

A lot of those goodies are why I bought a flat top upper...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> And sometimes more is more. Offense or defense, fighting in the dark is a whole different ballgame when one side has Night Vision Devices. That's the side *I* want to be on. :smt023
> 
> Same thing applies to the M203 grenade launcher.


Can't afford night vision and sure as hell can't afford an M203.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

The guy that did that poster is a good friend of mine and a good portion of the items in the poster were purchased from us. :mrgreen: 



C4


----------

